# Most profitable breed?



## budwpm (Jun 28, 2009)

Pet breeds included. 

NZW
Mini Lop
Mini Rex
Rex
Angora
Lionhead
Dutch
Flemish Giant
French Lop
Holland Lop
Netherland dwarf
and so on.

What ever your thought is could you put some pros and cons. An example would be holland lops are cute, sell fast, and profitable but have several birthing problems so you end up with dead does regularly.

Thanks


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

I am new so take this FWIW:

we have Creme d'argent/Silver Fox crosses---I like their gentle disposition, good grow out and ability to mother.

NZW: proven meat buns, but not friendly buns.

Amer Chin/NZ: one is a great mom, the other mediocre (undecided)

Angora: have first batch, ask me in another year.


----------



## rabbithappy (Jun 24, 2009)

I think it all depends on where you live & what type of markets are open to you. Here, most of my out the door sales are from customers that want only the New Zealand Whites. I can typically get anywhere from $7 to $10 per bunny of this breed & $15 to $20 for adults. I also have some Rex & NZW/Rex crosses. When I sell to the pet store, this is what they want. They do not want the NZW at all, because what sells for pets is the pretty colors & nice dispositions. I've been getting $7 each for my Rex & Rex cross bunny sales to the pet store.


----------



## rabbithappy (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention that the pet store owner is badly wanting Holland Lop bunnies & is ready to pay $15 each for them. I considered getting a couple does & a buck, but after I researched them & read of all the trouble that alot of folks have raising them, I changed my mind.


----------



## wofarm (Nov 30, 2009)

The best anyone can do here is to speak of personal experiences or speculate.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

For my area, New Zealand Whites and Mini Rex are by far the top sellers. The average price for rabbits here is $10, no pedigree.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

My New Zealands are unfriendly (to say the least) and so far poor mothers. I don't like snarly, nippy rabbits. 

My rex mutts are spazes. Not skittish, just willing and able to scoot from your arms and jump off of you to go flying through the air at a chance for freedom. I've never had pedigreed rexes (mine are probably mutts) but I'm not sure I'll ever want pedigreed rexes now, LOL.  

My Silver foxes are gorgeous, excellent mothers, and are a rare breed so their sale prices are, on average, higher than many other rabbits. They are so sweet and calm. My first time mother does have grunted at me now that they have litters, which I don't mind because I know they're just protecting their babies. My buck is my favorite rabbit I own, so sweet and cuddly.


----------



## Countryfarm (Feb 5, 2010)

Presently, farmers in Europe can get 2 Euros a kilo for their rabbit meat, which they consider to be a good price. When you have a dual-purpose rabbit like the New Zealand white rabbit then the sale of those pelts can range from anywhere from 15-50 cents depending on who your market is. However, the Chinchilla Rex commands the most money for its fur coming in at about 15 euros a pelt. Next comes the Castor Rex at 10-15 euros each and then the White Rex at 10 euros each.

One has to remember too that when the kittens are born you will also suffer losses. Many rabbit breeders expect losses of 25%. Rex animals are more difficult to breed and their average litter is about 6 kittens. Their conditions are different too. They have to be kept in separate cages to protect the fur. They are sent to slaughter in individual boxes and their slaughtering is done manually and slowly so as not to damage the fur.

In the USA, meat is sold at $.30 to $.60 per pound and $4.00 to $16.00 per pelt, depending on the breed.

http://www.countryfarm-lifestyles.com/raising-rabbits.html


----------

